# Holy Shizzle!



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I left the house Friday night, and all was as it should be. I come home from the cabin tonight, and unbeknownst to me a couple of guys had booby-trapped my foyer. I come walking in the front door to a pair of face-melters courtesy of Gerry (Howland1998) and Harvey (LkyLindy).

Last week, these guys posted some cigar pr0n of their awesome acquisitions, and silly me - I made some innocent enough comments. In retrospect, I guess I asked for it...

Gerry scored some 601 Green Label that I have been wanting to try since RTDA of last year. Since my B&M doesn't yet stock them, Gerry was kind enough to offer to send me a couple. Someone slipped a few hitchhikers in the mix, and here is the result:

Montecristo Media Noche (?)
Royal Jamaica Oro Rojo
AVO Maduro
601 Green Label x 2
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto
Padron 1926 #35 (my all-time favorite)

Harvey picked up some Padron 1964 Diplomatico's, and being the Padron whore that I am, I just couldn't resist commenting. I love the 1926 and haven't yet tried the 1964 Anniversary. Harvey said he would send a couple my way, but neglected to mention he was also going to blow the bejesus out of me with a few stow-aways.

J Fuego Churchill
Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico x 2
Oliva Master Blend 3 Churchill
Ashton VSG Spellbound

Good lord guys - some killer sticks! I never cease to be amazed at the generousity of the brothers and sisters on this board. Simply unbelievable... 

I cannot thank the two of you enough for the great cigars, and of course allowing me the opportunity to redecorate my foyer.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Very Nice hit.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!!! Nice bombs yall!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great hit!! I especially think the Altoids was a good touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like Gerry has been putting in some overtime. Nice pair of hits there.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

zion698 said:


> Great hit!! I especially think the Altoids was a good touch.


I stole that idea from the Mad Bomber himself, Chubzerous!!!! Thanks Mitch.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Holy hell people!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I stole that idea from the Mad Bomber himself, Chubzerous!!!! Thanks Mitch.


I should have known :biggrin:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW!!!
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto = :dribble:
Montecristo Media Noche = :dribble:
AVO Maduro = :dribble:
Padron 1926 #35 = :dribble:
Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico = :dribble:
Oliva Master Blend 3 = :dribble:
Ashton VSG Spellbound = :dribble:
601 Green Label = :dribble:

like i said...*WOW!!!*


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow top shelf hit right there


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Gerry and Harvey are amazing they never sese to amaze me


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great bunch of sticks from some great guys.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

A very generous hit. Enjoy.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Gerry and Harvey are two of the most generous guys - period! An absolutely spectacular pair of hits on a helluva BOTL! Webby, you better buy another locker at Charlie's man! 

CD


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That is an amazing bomb. Great cigars, and nice hit!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

fo rizzle my brizzle of the lizzle those is some serizzle cigarizzles. 

ya herd. 


haha so there. awesome haul.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice --like he said some of my favorites as well--Very nice guys--Officially Jealous!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> fo rizzle my brizzle of the lizzle those is some serizzle cigarizzles.
> 
> ya herd.


What he said! :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now that was a top notch bomb!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

You smoked! Nice hit right there!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow that was some great looking smokes!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like Mike's going to be a bit busy!!:biggrin:
Nice tag team hit guys!!!!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, what a hit!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Those 601 oscuros are great! Oh and you cant go wrong with padron annie's, master blends, oliva V, or vsgs either!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

High class hits from a couple of good bros!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy those bombs aint joking around
sweet hits


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude...great bombs! Those are some quality sticks!


----------

